# Norton Won't Scan



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OS : W8 with all updates
AV : Norton Internet Security with latest update

Norton won't scan. Click on Scan and nothing happens. 

Checked the system with Malwarebytes - no security issues detected.

Do I need to reinstall Norton or is this a known problem with a simple solution?

TiA

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I appreciate that you have not asked this but the first point I would make is
IMHO Norton is not suited to Windows 8, it appears from what I read both on topic here on Tech Support Guy and many other forums to cause far more problems than most other of the popular well know AV`s

One of the most frequent reports appears to be problems with applications
and these two aspects of it unless disabled are MOST certainly not wanted on 8

*Restores lost PC horsepower and boosts performance*


*Defrag* fixes common problems that can rob your computer of speed and power.
*Startup Manager* frees up PC memory and fine-tunes settings, so your computer starts up faster.
To date all reports have shown that Windows defrag on 8 is really the only one to use with safety

HOWEVER to the actual problem have you tried


Depending on your Norton product, do one of the following:
For Norton AntiVirus or *Norton Internet Security: In the main window, click LiveUpdate.*


For Norton 360: In the main window, click Tasks, and then click Run LiveUpdate.


When Norton LiveUpdate is finished, click OK or Close.
Restart your computer if prompted
I do appreciate that you say Norton is updated


----------

